# Germans Rams water conditions



## Brian100 (May 30, 2008)

Looking for info on any german rams water everything


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

you'll probably have better luck on the South American page , try reposting there.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

as clean, soft, and acidic as you can make it.

They require clean water, absoluetly no ammonia or nitrites, and nitrates as low as possible, but they will die if above 20ppm.

They like soft water. Anything above 80-100ppm and you are asking for trouble. I keep mine in the 50ppm range

acidic. I would not go above a pH of 7.0. A pH in the 6-6.5 range is fine, but some people like to go lower.

Additionally, they seem to like some tannins in the water to darken it up a bit.

Temperature is on the high side, 80-84 is prefered. They should be fine in the 78-82 range though.

These are all prefered conditions for blue rams. You may get some that are tank bread and acclimated to harder more basic conditions (and a german ram would likely be tank bread...unless of course they are mislabeled), so you may be able to keep them at other conditions, ask the place where you get them from.


----------



## Brian100 (May 30, 2008)

I have a 20 gallon aquarium that i would like to put germans in but i need some insight in to there water any info pumps water anything thanks for all your help


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What is your ph?

Do you want to breed them? If so, you'll need a lower than normal ph, they prefer around 6.

The temp should be around 82.

You'll want to decorate with plants and driftwood.

What are the dimensions of the tank? This will help determine how many you need...

Kim


----------



## shaunpitzer (May 8, 2008)

I want to breed rams as well and was wondering how do you get your water pH that low. My water pH is coming out at about 8 from the tap and settles to about 7.5 in the tank. I have seen the Seachem acid and base buffers and was considering trying them. Any recommendations? My water is already very soft and I have a tank with driftwood, java fern, and have added some blackwater extract. Will the buffer help?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

If you find german blue rams being kept at the LFS odds are they've been acclimated to water parameters similar to what's coming out of your tap - and while they won't show their perfect coloration it's a lot less of a hassle to find them in that condition as you get used to high maintenance fish.

As has already been stated they're nitrate sensitive fish, I wouldn't go as far as to say anything over 20 ppm nitrate will kill them, but they become stressed and will definitely die in the 60-80 ppm range.

They prefer planted tanks, and will show a lot more interested behavior and far better coloration as well more of a readiness to breed if you can set up a heavily planted tank for them - which is expensive.

When you do want to get into breeding, you need to get your hands on an RO/DI unit.

To try and enduce spawning you do about a 70-80% water change with pure RO water that's about 2-4 degrees cooler then what's in the tank, it simulates the rain season in their natural habitat - which is their natural breeding trigger.

After they've laid you need to start to reintroduce water with a bit more mineral content, especially if they're in a planted tank - the best way to do it is to mix 50% tap water with 50% RO water and do 20% water changes every 4-5 days until you see wrigglers.

After you see wrigglers it's up to you on changing back to straight tap water or sticking to RO/DI water.

German Blue Ram are one of those rare SA fish that will survive and thrive in pure RO/DI water - but plants will not so you have to find a medium in between if you want them to be their happiest.

For good information on planted tanks visit www.aquaticplantcentral.com and www.plantgeek.net

Look up the conditions for caring for discus on various sites to get similar information to what German Blue Ram prefer, and if you're not an advanced hobbyist avoid any F0 (wild caught) fish you see.

If you want to just KEEP them, find some at the LFS, put them in a well established tank, keep the temperatures high and perform large water changes on a weekly basis.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> If you want to just KEEP them, find some at the LFS, put them in a well established tank, keep the temperatures high and perform large water changes on a weekly basis.


And there is a difference between keeping them and breeding them. :wink:

If you want to go with RO water, you can actually get some pretty nice look (realistic) fake plants at hobby stores...(I'm the queen of fake plants...I can even kill java fern...)

Kim


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

In lines of pumps, if you plant your tank find somthing that's going to turn over your tank 4-6 times every hour (i.e. if you had a 30 gallon tank you'd want around a 150 gph filter).

If you're using a regular tank without plants you want somthing higher that will turn the water volume over 6-10 times per hour.

Blue ram are bottom dwellers, so as long as you aren't completely over doing it or using a tank that's under 12" in height you can generally get away with just about any filter without bothering them, but they do prefer slower moving waters.

I've got some in a 75 gallon that's 24" tall running a 900 GPH pump right now and they seem fine, but the majority of my output is directed at the surface of the water rather than the bottom, because it's heavily planted.


----------



## shaunpitzer (May 8, 2008)

Are sponge filters acceptable?


----------



## Brian100 (May 30, 2008)

thanks for all the input my ph 6.6 out tap the tanks dimsion are 12inches wide 24 inches long and 18 inches tall i would like to breed them but i will see if i can keep some of them alive first thanks for all info


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Sponge filters are ideal for almost all peaceful SA species, most reside in lakes with very little current.


----------

